# Erfahrungen mit WinSPS



## rolo (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage zu Programmiersoftware für S7 300.
Zur Programmpflege für eine S7 Steuerung suche ich eine gute SW.

Hab auch schon ein wenig recheriert.
Möchte mich für WinSPS entscheiden mit (USB MPI Adapter, da XP Home Notebook)(hat auch preisliche Gründe)
Step 7 ist mir zu teuer.

Wer hat denn schon Erfahrung mit WinSPS gemacht, bzw. arbeitet damit.

Die S7 Software wurde mit Step7 erstellt. Die kann ich auch problemlos
mit der Demo importieren.

Wär schon, wenn ein paar Infos kommen.


Danke schon mal

rolo  8)


----------



## seeba (25 Januar 2006)

Ich bin zwar kein Siemens-Anhänger, würde aber dennoch nie etwas anderes einsetzen, denn bei der S7 gibt es soviele Spezialfunktionen von Spezialhardware, dass es nicht möglich ist mit Fremdsoftware jeden Fall abzudecken.


----------



## Seppl (25 Januar 2006)

rolo schrieb:
			
		

> Step 7 ist mir zu teuer.



Hallo, gibt es da nicht eine abgespeckte Einsteigerversion von STEP 7?

Ich würde mir gleich jetzt die Siemens-Software kaufen weil *alles* funktioniert mit WinSPS, S7 für Windows und Co. sowieso *nicht*. Lieber gleich jetzt Siemens statt jetzt was anderes und später doch Siemens.

Dass die ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen siehst Du schon daran, das Du die S7-Dateien nicht direkt lesen und bearbeiten kannst, sondern Du must importieren und exportieren.

Ciao Josef


----------



## rolo (26 Januar 2006)

*Danke*

Hallo zusammen,

dann sag ich erst mal DAnke für die Infos.
Offensichtlich gibt es sehr wenige, die mit WinSPS arbeiten.  :wink: 

servus

rolo


----------

